# How often does your Cigar Oasis go on?



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

I recently bought a cigar oasis ultra and was wondering what the average "on" time is. The FAQ on the websites states that; *Ninety five (95%) of the time the fan is not running and when it runs it is ultra quiet (same type of fan as used in computers). *Initially when I put mine in, it would go on and off every 5 seconds, now after a few days it seems to be stabilizing and goes on for 2-3 seconds every 2-3 mins. So my question is what is the norm? I'm using the device in a 200 count humidor that is quite full.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

sounds like your fan is not running 98% of the time LoL...

I just got a new humidor and it started off the same, frequent until it stabilized. After a couple days, it leveled out. I haven't timed mine but did notice that as soon as the fan goes off, the humidity sensor picks up the change in the air very quickly and shuts off. I believe that as long as I dont open it (which is very hard to do), and that gap between fan runs will increase.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The norm is the fan only goes on when you need R/H. Which is dependent on many factors. The R/h in your home. The seal on your humidor. How many cigars you are storing.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I have one in a cabinet and it's not really on all that much. My brother in law also has one and his cabinet is empty and it seems to cycle all the time. There are a lot of factors for how long it is on and how many times it cycles. However from my view as long as the humidity is constant I really don't care, the power consumption is very low.

However, I have heard of people gutting the bottom and throwing beads/KL in the bottom. Any of you guys do that?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yup mine is full of kitty litter works great!!!!!!!!!:cheer2:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Of course Tony! I should have expected that you would have it full of KL. Do you find that it requires less fill-ups? Also do you soak the KL (like you would the foam) in the Oasis or just spray it like normal KL?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Soak the litter till it is at max capacity. Yes it lasts much longer between fill ups!


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah I just realized mine was trying to keep the humidity at 80% Didn't realize it was off by almost 12%. Now at 55, which is actually 67-68 it goes on for 5 seconds every 30 mins or hour. I don't understand why it's so hard to put a functional hygrometer on the device.


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine oasis is 4 of. but it don't run so much in my winodor. Maybe 2-3 times in an hour.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

My first oasis was 25 off! It wouldn't even adjust enough to keep it accurate! After grunting, groaning, and whining they agreed to replace it. 

Let me rephrase, my emails went unanswered for over 6 months until they found one of mine in their junk email folder and returned it. When I bought it I never used it for like 6 months... so.. it was out of warentee by about a month. They appologized for not returning my emails since they had gone into their junk folder. They agreed to extend the warnetee *if* I paid shipping (and handling). I had proof of my unanswered emails and just didn't need the stress of arguing with them so I said, ok.

My suggestion to anyone else would be to use EITHER KL OR BEADS with a fan! Ha ha ha!

My "new" oasis is just about 10 off, so well within the adjustment area!

I also know it cuts on and off a lot when it is almost empty (duh) and need to fill it.


----------

